# Epoxy as an inlay?



## CalumetWoodworks (Mar 10, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone would care to share their experience in using 2 part epoxy as an inlay. I am working on piece and am routing out about 1/8" deep shapes that are about 1"x4". I'd like to use 2part epoxy with dye mixed in. I've ordered the epoxy (it has a 60 minute working time).

Thanks for any suggestions or tips.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 10, 2016)

Along similar lines... I was watching this video this morning. Closely related, I would think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 2


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Mar 10, 2016)

Excellent! This is pretty similar to what I am going to do!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 10, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Along similar lines... I was watching this video this morning. Closely related, I would think.


That's a really cool process. But now it looks like I need a C&C machine... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 10, 2016)

I use a 2 part epoxy for most of my inlays. Mine is the one you see at the big box stores- glaze coat comes to mind-runs about 20$ a box. Don't want one that sets up too quickly, that's why I like this stuff. I only mix up what I need-- you can see some of how I use it in my pics. Can't remember if I've done a how-to on this forum.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 10, 2016)

For big cracks all I use is epoxy mixed with all sorts of different things. Cuts way nicer than CA imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 13, 2016)

I've use Trip 7 for years and prefer the 24 hr cure for clarity. Mixed with dowder color tints. It buffs out great. Works great on granite and marble repair. Serve furniture damage for coloring joints, or if your looking to get a good wood tone , save the gine sanding dust and add to the epoxy for tone.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 14, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> I've use Trip 7 for years and prefer the 24 hr cure for clarity. Mixed with dowder color tints. It buffs out great. Works great on granite and marble repair. Serve furniture damage for coloring joints, or if your looking to get a good wood tone , save the gine sanding dust and add to the epoxy for tone.


Dave, what is Trip 7? can't find it with google.....


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 14, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Dave, what is Trip 7? can't find it with google.....



I've always called it Trip 7 , just asked my son what the correct name for the epoxy, T-88 , I'm sure you have heard of it. good stuff but not cheep. We use the gal mix. It last a bit longer. But I never use it on Period furniture.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 14, 2016)

Isn't this epoxy with color in kit form? http://www.inlacebook.com/text/products/inlace-kits.html


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Isn't this epoxy with color in kit form? http://www.inlacebook.com/text/products/inlace-kits.html



I just bought some of this, I plan on doing a review once I try it out. Tony


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 14, 2016)

I got one some time ago but haven't tried it. Recently I went through the side of a bowl, we'll be trying it out too. Anxious to hear what you think.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 14, 2016)

I tried that inlace stuff, it is nice to have everything there in a kit. A kit will last a long time too, I never finished mine yet, probably gone bad by now. Looks like they dropped their price since I bought some a few years ago, I remember it being pretty expensive at the time. I really didn't care for the look of it though, to me it looked more like colored grout than natural stone....


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I tried that inlace stuff, it is nice to have everything there in a kit. A kit will last a long time too, I never finished mine yet, probably gone bad by now. Looks like they dropped their price since I bought some a few years ago, I remember it being pretty expensive at the time. I really didn't care for the look of it though, to me it looked more like colored grout than natural stone....



When I bought it they had a finished piece there to look at it, I agree with you. I intend to use it on small cracks or worm holes, nothing big. I want to do the turquoise fill thing, but figured I would try this until I get some stone. Tony

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

